# Help with watery chicken breasts!!



## pictob (Jun 22, 2014)

I purchased a couple bags of skinless, boneless chicken breast when they were on sale. I generally only purchase fresh breasts so wasn't aware of the big difference in texture for flash frozen breasts. I did a bunch on the BBQ and the mushy texture was horrible. I was told this is due to the large amount of water in the breast from being flash frozen? 
I really don't want to have to throw out 8 chicken breasts I have in my freezer so I would love to know if anyone has any good recipes that would mask the water/mushy texture in the breasts. Thought about doing a shredded chicken in the crock pot but didn't know if it would work?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

The liquid is not from being flash frozen, the meat was "enhanced" or "plumped"

Use the rest of your meat for enchiladas, stir fry, casseroles, etc don't grill or roast.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

And just don't buy that particular brand anymore. I've made dishes with whole frozen breasts,

and have had both good and bad results depending on source. 

But I agree, plenty you can do with 'em, by no means should they be wasted.

Your crock pot idea should be fine.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Just a thought--did you use a marinade, particularly one with pineapple or other tropical fruits?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The difference is the frozen have up to 20% liquid solution added to it both pumped and glazed;

It will state that on the package somewhere. Take them out 2 days before put on rack in fridge cover let thaw all moisture will come off.  People think those bags of frozen are cheaper they are not they are about same price figuring up to a 20% loss.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Ed B makes the great point!
I do the same if I use frozen, enhanced chicken breast.
I defrost them and let them sit, uncovered on a rack over a sheet pan in the fridge to dry out.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ed has the drying method, you might try lightly salting them also.

I simply gave up on SB breasts because you can't beat cooked on the bone or a fresh fillet.  Supermarkets typically use SB breasts for loss-leaders but I find plenty of bargains for split breasts, and heck I'll splurge a little if I have too.

Rick


----------

